# Newbie to this Forum



## golfnut505 (Aug 13, 2007)

hello, everybody.

i am a newbie, and this is my first post.

as a portuguese/american, it is my desire/dream to live in portugal, and maybe even retire there. i'm really trying to get in touch with my portuguese heritage.

here's my situation. i am 53, single, and on a VA disability of $910/month with a 4% increase each year. because of the type of disability i receive, i cannot marry a woman with a reportable income or even a woman with her own pension, unfortunately. thus, is it possible to live in portugal permanently without having to leave the country every 3-6 months? can i obtain a permanent resident card? i do not have a lot of money in the bank, and i'm not interested in working unless it's under the table. i don't really want to work at all, if it's possible.

i'm sure by now you understand my situation very well. any info or help would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance.

al


----------

